# Have you ever had a spasm in your brain?



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

2 or 3 nights ago I had a spasm in my brain. It was like a muscle spasm except in my brain on the right side. It was really weird, it felt like there was built up tension in that part of my head and that it was finally released through a spasm. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> 2 or 3 nights ago I had a spasm in my brain. It was like a muscle spasm except in my brain on the right side. It was really weird, it felt like there was built up tension in that part of my head and that it was finally released through a spasm. Has anyone experienced this?


Maybe you talk about Brain Zap?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> 2 or 3 nights ago I had a spasm in my brain. It was like a muscle spasm except in my brain on the right side. It was really weird, it felt like there was built up tension in that part of my head and that it was finally released through a spasm. Has anyone experienced this?


I'm not really sure of what you're talking about, but if it is what I think it is, I've had it everyday for the past few months, on both sides, like when you work out for hours, your muscles feel kinda weird, just as if they are moving by themselves, that's exactly how I feel, but in the brain, which is weird as hell


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's tension in the muscles on your skull, not your brain...







I've had it too.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I remember quite a while ago (3-4 years before I got DP), a few times I would get the massive build-up of pressure in my head, I didnt know what was happening. I thought my head was literally going to pop. It would wake me up in the night. The doctors said (a couple months ago) it was fine if it didnt keep happening.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

york said:


> I'm pretty sure it's tension in the muscles on your skull, not your brain...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are right


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Muscles on my head always start moving uncontrolled when im exhausted.


----------



## MyOwnWorld (Dec 2, 2010)

I almost made a thread about this too, I get them everyday and I thought it was brain damage at first


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

MyOwnWorld said:


> I almost made a thread about this too, I get them everyday and I thought it was brain damage at first


What are they like for you?


----------



## MyOwnWorld (Dec 2, 2010)

It happens when im nerved up or under stress, similar to muscle spasms in my legs or arms but it happens in my head and it feels like the right side of my brain too now that you say it. Its very uncomfortable but I always thought it was caused from my drug use in the past not the DP/DR.


----------



## ananon (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmmm, I have a similar expirience of my brain almost feeling compressed from all angles, which feels VERY strange...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

MyOwnWorld said:


> It happens when im nerved up or under stress, similar to muscle spasms in my legs or arms but it happens in my head and it feels like the right side of my brain too now that you say it. Its very uncomfortable but I always thought it was caused from my drug use in the past not the DP/DR.


First thing I thought of was "temporal lobe epilepsy"


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Ever had any other physical symptoms? Because I have, after a while I've started feeling dizzy, nauseous and very weak, like I can barely move, only happens once in a while though


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Ever had any other physical symptoms? Because I have, after a while I've started feeling dizzy, nauseous and very weak, like I can barely move, only happens once in a while though


I have all kinds of physical symptoms. It feels like my body is shutting down. I have super bad fatigue, low hormone production, food allergies. I use to get dizzy a lot when standing up. This hasn't happened in a while, i wonder if it's because I am taking hydrocortisone (cortisol medication) now.


----------



## MyOwnWorld (Dec 2, 2010)

low fatigue, blurred vision, loss of balance ( almost like im drunk ) and these muscle spasms.


----------

